

EmployTown Launches - sbalster

EmployTown capitalizes on the flip-flop in supply and demand for talent — particularly in the tech industry. Check us out here www.employtown.com. We created a revers job application that focuses on people and not the open slots at companies. Please let us know any feedback that you may have.
======
shpen
First thing I notice: the text. It looks terrible in Chrome, at least for me.
<http://i.snag.gy/bQQwc.jpg>

~~~
sbalster
Thanks for pointing that out. We will need to make it so it appears better in
Chrome.

------
jcr
The stuff that could be better:

If I'm an employer, why would I want to eliminate job descriptions?

If I'm a job seeker, why would I want a "reverse job application"

What is a "reverse job application"?

The "People are talking" phrase seems trite and insincere.

The exaggerated size of the quotation marks looks wrong. Since the text
between the quote marks is smaller, the trailing quote mark is vertically
aligned such that it looks like a pair of commas.

Other than the "Login, Signup, and email" links, there's no further
information about your company or what you actually do?

Under a normal/modern browser, everything is black, white, and shades of grey
save for the "SignUp" link. The result is drab, like a cloudy day.

The good stuff:

Without logging in, your site seems to hold up well under both plain text
(terminal) browsers like lynx, and graphical browsers with modified/forced CSS
(used by people vision disabilities). It would hold up well for the blind
using audio screen readers.

Your HTML source is unusually clean. Nicely Done.

EDIT: Fonts in Firefox 9 on UNIX (OpenBSD) look fine. Fonts in Chrome on UNIX
(OpenBSD) also look find, but I use custom fonts in chrome to make things
legible.

~~~
sbalster
Thank you for the feedback. Building something is challenging and we are
always working to improve. I think you brought up some good questions that we
will need to address. Do you think a product video would be more beneficial
than using text etc?

~~~
anigbrowl
I like the concept, but think you need to distill the benefits down more
clearly, rather than just the shortcomings of the _status quo_. I don't think
you need a video - they're time-consuming, rarely informative, and often
annoying; things like music either clash with people's aesthetic sensibilities
or are so bland as to dilute your message.

I would like a little more color. And show me some examples., so I know it's
more than another 'upload your resume!' site.

